# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى الترحيب بالأعضاء الجدد >  ترحيب بالعضو محمود القرعان

## معاذ القرعان

اه شباب بدنا ترحيب بالعضو الجديد ابن العم محمود القرعان 
 :SnipeR (18):   :Bl (2):   :SnipeR (18):   :SnipeR (18):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

*اهلا والله بكل القرعان... شرفت اخي 
نور المنتدى بوجودك وان شاء الله تفيد و تستفيد و بتمنالك اوقات طيبه معنا...

عمار قسايمه*

----------


## محمود قرعان

شكرا على الدعوة يا معاذ وشكرا على الترحيب يا عمار

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> شكرا على الدعوة يا معاذ وشكرا على الترحيب يا عمار


لا شكر على واجب اخي محمود..شرفت وبأنتظار ابداعاتك صديقي..

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

اهلا و سهلا بالقرعان

----------


## saousana

اهر وسهلا فيك

----------


## khaled aljonidee

اهلاً و سهلاً محمود 

صار في عنا توازن بالعشائر

3 من القسايمة 

3 من القرعان.................. :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

يا حيا الله فيهم جميعاً

----------


## العالي عالي

شو بتعرف 

انا ما حكيت شي  :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

يا هلا ومليون غلا بإبن القرعان على راسي والله

----------

